# Troy, Mi



## ParksLandscaping (Jul 30, 2000)

Now hiring experienced:
PLOW TRUCK DRIVERS
EQUIPMENT OPERATORS (LOADERS & SKID STEERS)
SIDEWALK CREW FOREMAN AND LABORERS

Please e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## fulautojim (Aug 30, 2007)

hi. i have my own truck. 06 1 ton diesel w/8ft sno way, 4x4 atv w/48in blade and 2 stage thrower, let me know if i can be of assistance jim 248-563-5562


----------

